# شركة جنوب الوادى و شركة بترولفت



## anarab (9 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*
* لو سمحتم يا بشمهندسين *
* انا كنت عايز رايكم فى حاجة ضرورى جدا*

* انا مهندش ميكانيكا انتاج - عين شمس*
* و جاتلى فرصة فى شركة جنوب الوادى للبترول و فى شركة بترولفت لاعمال البترول*

* انا عايز اى معلومات عن شركة جنوب الوادى و شركة بترولفت*
* من حيث المرتبات - الاجازات - التامين - العقود.....الخ !!!!!!!!!*


ارجو الافادة للمساعدة فى اتخاذ قرااااااااار
1000 شكر لكم مقدما
​


----------



## anarab (9 يناير 2011)

فين البشمهندسييييييييين؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
جزاكم الله خيرا 
ارجو الافادة


----------

